# surgical tubing



## bunnybuster

I aquired a large amount of 3/8 o.d. and 1/4 in. i.d surgical tubing.
This stuff is great. It is very powerful.
I am using Jack Koehlers method of hooking the tubes to the pouch. In his book,
pgs. 54 thru 55...it shows how to use a separate piece of tubing, to slip the ends through,
to attach the pouch. It is a superior attachment compared to store bought sets.
The reason is ,that with this method, the pouch will not twist up after multiple shots like
the burn thru hole attachment does. Also, this method does not deteriorate the strength of the tubing by making a hole through it, at attachment point.
If you dont already have Jack`s book ``slingshot shooting`` I suggest you get it.
Lots of valuable information about slingshots. I had my book signed by Jack at the Alverton tournament, and I got to shoot along side him. He is a great guy.

Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## ZDP-189

That's interesting. I've had some spear-fishing tubing since a few years back. Being designed to throw a hevy steel spear through the water, it was too thick to attach to a pouch.

I'm not sure what I'd fire though. Cannon balls?


----------



## hawk2009

bunnybuster said:


> I aquired a large amount of 3/8 o.d. and 1/4 in. i.d surgical tubing. This stuff is great. It is very powerful. I am using Jack Koehlers method of hooking the tubes to the pouch. In his book,pgs. 54 thru 55...it shows how to use a separate piece of tubing, to slip the ends through,to attach the pouch. It is a superior attachment compared to store bought sets.The reason is ,that with this method, the pouch will not twist up after multiple shots likethe burn thru hole attachment does. Also, this method does not deteriorate the strength of the tubing by making a hole through it, at attachment point. If you dont already have Jack`s book ``slingshot shooting`` I suggest you get it.Lots of valuable information about slingshots. I had my book signed by Jack at the Alverton tournament, and I got to shoot along side him. He is a great guy. Tomaka. bunnybuster


Using a peice of tube over the original to connect fixed tube to the dankung is something that has been going on for a while,connecting it to the pouch is something I toyed with before and it is a strong and easy attatchment method when I have finished this twine I will be connecting all my pouches this way highly recommend it attatched is a picture of this method.


----------



## Guest

too many holes in the pouch will lead to inaccurate shooting ,meanwhile it will lower leather strong,this is my new modified pouch.


----------



## Guest

bunnybuster said:


> I aquired a large amount of 3/8 o.d. and 1/4 in. i.d surgical tubing.
> This stuff is great. It is very powerful.
> I am using Jack Koehlers method of hooking the tubes to the pouch. In his book,
> pgs. 54 thru 55...it shows how to use a separate piece of tubing, to slip the ends through,
> to attach the pouch. It is a superior attachment compared to store bought sets.
> The reason is ,that with this method, the pouch will not twist up after multiple shots like
> the burn thru hole attachment does. Also, this method does not deteriorate the strength of the tubing by making a hole through it, at attachment point.
> If you dont already have Jack`s book ``slingshot shooting`` I suggest you get it.
> Lots of valuable information about slingshots. I had my book signed by Jack at the Alverton tournament, and I got to shoot along side him. He is a great guy.
> 
> Tom
> aka. bunnybuster


some shooters still use thick tube look like surgical tube or more thick. 
much air inside in it and will lead to inaccurate shooting with loud sound. plus inaccurate shooting.

now i will teach you a way to get rid of air inside.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNjI4MTExMjA=.html


----------



## ZDP-189

There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


----------



## BB Gallini

ZDP-189 said:


> There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


That thread made me think of an idea...What if you made a slingshot with metal tubing, with ports exhausting to the bottom of the handle to exhaust/inlet any air displaced by stretching/releasing rubber tubes? It would be interesting to chrony or slow-motion the differences when ports are then plugged up for experimentation. 
Stainless tubing is strong, or even bolts aimed back at you, with holes drilled through center could be mounted to top forks of a slingshot (metal type slingshot with 'loops' at end of fork) secured with nuts.


----------



## Guest

ZDP-189 said:


> There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


actually only little air inside ,but improve very much better than before,even much better than thin tube with some air inside. you will test it to see if it is ok.

must tie up tightly!!!do not let air in.


----------



## ZDP-189

BB Gallini said:


> There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


That thread made me think of an idea...What if you made a slingshot with metal tubing, with ports exhausting to the bottom of the handle to exhaust/inlet any air displaced by stretching/releasing rubber tubes? It would be interesting to chrony or slow-motion the differences when ports are then plugged up for experimentation. 
Stainless tubing is strong, or even bolts aimed back at you, with holes drilled through center could be mounted to top forks of a slingshot (metal type slingshot with 'loops' at end of fork) secured with nuts.
[/quote]

There's no need. Pressure won't be a problem unless you actually inflate them. The tubes need some air in them to allow them to act as thin walls and not some solid chunk of rubber.


----------



## hawk2009

danny said:


> too many holes in the pouch will lead to inaccurate shooting ,meanwhile it will lower leather strong,this is my new modified pouch.


Yes have to agree too many holes it was a little rigid,but to much technical data here for me just test different leathers find what works and stick to it.


----------



## Rayshot

BB Gallini said:


> There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


That thread made me think of an idea...What if you made a slingshot with metal tubing, with ports exhausting to the bottom of the handle to exhaust/inlet any air displaced by stretching/releasing rubber tubes? It would be interesting to chrony or slow-motion the differences when ports are then plugged up for experimentation. 
Stainless tubing is strong, or even bolts aimed back at you, with holes drilled through center could be mounted to top forks of a slingshot (metal type slingshot with 'loops' at end of fork) secured with nuts.
[/quote]

This would be my first idea to test. Seems most logical if experimenting with air in the tube. Although it is amazing what things happen at high speeds that we can't see with out super slo mo cameras.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

What are tubes???





















-- Tex


----------



## ZDP-189

Bill, tubes are rolled flatbands with the edges joined up. If only they came in .0256" walls or thinner and were half an inch wide at one end and a quarter inch wide 8 inches away, you'd be most pleased with them. Unfortunately they don't, so they are like bands that are too thick, too narrow and don't taper.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


I'm not sure about that, the air can pocket inside a tube, this will ruin fluidity wheras a vacumed tube will at least have a smooth delivery; I would've thought that power would come from the elastic type.


----------



## dgui

hawk2009 said:


> too many holes in the pouch will lead to inaccurate shooting ,meanwhile it will lower leather strong,this is my new modified pouch.


Yes have to agree too many holes it was a little rigid,but to much technical data here for me just test different leathers find what works and stick to it.
[/quote]

Speaking of pouches Flatband forms a dbl cup pouch that is outstanding, well, in my pinion.


----------



## Dayhiker

ZDP-189 said:


> Bill, tubes are rolled flatbands with the edges joined up. If only they came in .0256" walls or thinner and were half an inch wide at one end and a quarter inch wide 8 inches away, you'd be most pleased with them. Unfortunately they don't, so they are like bands that are too thick, too narrow and don't taper.


Hey, Dan: I wonder what would happen if you slit the tubes and made the slingshot like any flatbander. Would that be the same as sucking the air out of it?


----------



## ZDP-189

I don't think so. The point with the unslit tubes is I don't believe air (unless pressurised) has any effect to slow the bands. Under zero force, i.e. at full contraction the air is at ambient pressure. OTOH, sucking the air out can make the sides adhere to each other in an unpredictable manner. I don't complain to be an expert though as I don't shoot tubes other than balloons. I'll leave it to the expert air suckers to advise you.

BTW, I don't see any benefit to slit tubes over bands. Both have edges and that's where you get wear. You may as well get thick bands.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> I don't think so. The point with the unslit tubes is I don't believe air (unless pressurised) has any effect to slow the bands. Under zero force, i.e. at full contraction the air is at ambient pressure. OTOH, sucking the air out can make the sides adhere to each other in an unpredictable manner. I don't complain to be an expert though as I don't shoot tubes other than balloons. I'll leave it to the expert air suckers to advise you.
> 
> BTW, I don't see any benefit to slit tubes over bands. Both have edges and that's where you get wear. You may as well get thick bands.


This is a tough one! how about some slow motion tests on some of the ideas, looking for fluidity and release?


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> There's no point sucking all the air out of them. If you do so they will be inaccurate and lack speed.


That thread made me think of an idea...What if you made a slingshot with metal tubing, with ports exhausting to the bottom of the handle to exhaust/inlet any air displaced by stretching/releasing rubber tubes? It would be interesting to chrony or slow-motion the differences when ports are then plugged up for experimentation. 
Stainless tubing is strong, or even bolts aimed back at you, with holes drilled through center could be mounted to top forks of a slingshot (metal type slingshot with 'loops' at end of fork) secured with nuts.
[/quote]

There's no need. Pressure won't be a problem unless you actually inflate them. The tubes need some air in them to allow them to act as thin walls and not some solid chunk of rubber.
[/quote]

I've seen blow guns with perforated tips, I understand this helps in delivery, do you think there's a way you could put holes in tubing without ruining strength?


----------



## ZDP-189

I've heard some people burn the rubber, but I suppose it works better with synthetic formulas. Better ask an expert.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

ZDP-189 said:


> I've heard some people burn the rubber, but I suppose it works better with synthetic formulas. Better ask an expert.


Thanks, I'll do my best and let everyone know if something good comes up.


----------

